# ill behaved pocket dog vent!



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

Ahhh!! sometimes i want to bang my head on my desk after drinking a bottle of bourbon. I frequently vend at farmers markets, dog shows, community fundraising events, etc.

I see all kinds of ill behaved and downright nasty little dogs who's owners are either totally oblivious (most shouldn't have any dog), or just don't care. then there are the ones who are just overwhelmed and don't understand how "little fifi" could have turned into a snarling, barking five pound aggro dog.

I frequnetly find myslef handing out cards for my trainer and saying something like"if my large dogs behaved that way someone would be calling AC or the cops" or "your dog is dangerous and just because its small doesn't mean it won't hurt someone soon...get it in training now" 

Last night i was vending at dog event and there was a higher than usual number of terrible little dogs and their terrible owners around. At one point there was a large crowd in front of my booth buying stuff. this is great for me and them.

a lady came over, being dragged by her little yorkie thing. some kind of "designer breeder" she so proudly proclaimed.She picked him up after he bgan snapping at the kids in the crowd in front of my booth. I asked if the parents had been health checked, where they came from, if the breeder had any titles on them, and how long this "designer breed" had been around. then I reffered her to a display board I put at events about how to ID a puppy mill or unethical breeder. 

after the usual few minutes of spouting BS they made up to rationalize buying a puppy mill dog the owner finally set her dog down (yes she was carrying the foul little beast) and he proceeded to launch over my tables and tried to latch onto my male Border Collie Mixes neck.

my big guy is 75 pounds of lean muscle, he hunts with me. he is good and chasing and killing things when i want him to, as well as bringing me back things i have shot. he is very well trained and had it not been for all the training i put into him he would have decided to maim and possibly kill this little dog. 

my dog had been in a long down for the last two hours, and was not happy the little POS had jumped him. as usual he looked at me for judgement in this situation. I pried the pocket rat off his neck quickly, while the little beast savaged my right hand, and told the lady to leave now or I was going to call AC and report the bite.

he went right back to his down stay as soon as I calmed down a bit and handed that dangerous little beast back to his enabling owner. 

she got hysterical and pleaded for me not to as (this is a direct qoute, no paraphrasing at all) " Please don't call AC they'll make me put him to sleep...hes already had them called on him twice this month and he should still be in quarantine from the last time" 

I settled for telling her and her dog to leave and not come back. the event managment told her she was no longer allowed to bring that dog, as apparently they had trouble from him in the apst. 

man i wanted to call AC...but the softy in me couldn't do it. Don't know why, this little yorkie poo thing probably deserved whatever they had comming for him.

while my rant was about some poorly behaved small dogs i must also say I do frequently see very well behaved small dogs. At the same event there was a trio of corgis that the owners had trained to skateboard. that was awesome and made me laugh after wanting to shoot that damn yourkie poo. 

thus concludes my tuesday morning small dog rant. just had to get that out of my system so I didn't run up to the next toy dog I saw and go all NFL kickoff on them.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

You should have called. That lady was out of line by bringing the dog out in public in the first place if it was supposed to still be in quarantine. Kind of like my neighbor with the miniature American Eskimo dog, who allows the dog to do whatever the hell it wants to, including run at large and chase/bite me and several of the neighborhood kids out in the road. It comes after me every time I walk one of my dogs. I've gotten to the point now where I just have to stop and stand there until she can round him up/away. If I ignore him and keep walking, or allow him to get around behind me, he'll run after and bite the back of my legs or whatever dog I happen to be walking. She had AC called on her several times this spring (no, I didn't call) by parents in the neighborhood, and risked losing the dog at one point because of the fact that she would not keep it contained on her own property (she still doesn't) and it had nipped the kids.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Consider yourself and your dog lucky Chris 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO5tFO8lZ2A


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

my biggest pet peeve in the world is loose unmannerly dogs
i ride my bike and walk my dogs

under Michigan law you can legally kill an aggressive dog in any street or highway

i ran a copy of the law off my computer and dropped it in the mailbox of a family whose dog chased me every time i rode my bike past
it ticks me off to no end
the day is coming, i dont look forward to it cause its not he dogs fault, but i refuse to get hurt, get my dog hurt or just ruin a puppys mentality because he gets attacked


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Totally feel for you.  Just two days ago an idiot neighbor, elderly man with a Yorkie on a flexi, lost control of his dog. It pulled the flexi from his hand and charged my dog. Needless to say, I was NOT happy because I've been dealing with dog reactivity issues with my dog. When she sees dogs off leash, she thinks they are going to attack her. Needles to say, the idiot neighbor and his dog didn't help. 

I won't even begin to go into all the stoires when our SAR team set up a booth at a local parade. ALL little yappy dogs... one even being carried around in its owners handbag!

I think you should have reported this owner and her dog, but I do understand the position that this put you in.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

all morning i have been second guessing myself.

what if instead of my dog the wee little beast had decided to latch onto the face of small kid in stroller (there were several within sprinting distance of the beast), or gone after an elderly person who wouldn't have been able to react as fast as me?

mishandling such a dog downright foolish on the part of the owner, especially given his previous bite history and the owners full awareness of his problems. 

i contacted the event management when i was in the office this morning and they told me that they did report the incident, as they had trouble with the aforementioned dog in the past. they had the owners name and info on file from the previous incidents (yes there was more than one) and the management staff i spoke to this morning said that they had already given statements to AC and that she understands if i wanted to be kept out of it. 

I told her that if they need me to make a statement i would and that they can give my contact info to the AC officers. I'd rather not, and AC hasn't contacted me yet so i probably wont have to, but its just unacceptable for such an incident to go unreported, especially since people often assume little dogs are incapable of seriously hamring someone. 

candy, that link is funny and scary at the same time...like the old 70's b movie horror flicks.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm glad they got all of this documented. I can't help but wonder... If this had happened and the dog were a Doberman, Malinois, German Shepherd, etc., I bet the dog and owner wouldn't have gotten a second, third, or more warnings....




chris haynie said:


> all morning i have been second guessing myself.
> 
> what if instead of my dog the wee little beast had decided to latch onto the face of small kid in stroller (there were several within sprinting distance of the beast), or gone after an elderly person who wouldn't have been able to react as fast as me?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

Erica Boling said:


> I'm glad they got all of this documented. I can't help but wonder... If this had happened and the dog were a Doberman, Malinois, German Shepherd, etc., I bet the dog and owner wouldn't have gotten a second, third, or more warnings....


no the dog would have been taken, put down, and NBC would have a story on the new danger to American children called working dogs


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> You should have called. That lady was out of line by bringing the dog out in public in the first place if it was supposed to still be in quarantine. Kind of like my neighbor with the miniature American Eskimo dog, who allows the dog to do whatever the hell it wants to, including run at large and chase/bite me and several of the neighborhood kids out in the road. It comes after me every time I walk one of my dogs. I've gotten to the point now where I just have to stop and stand there until she can round him up/away. If I ignore him and keep walking, or allow him to get around behind me, he'll run after and bite the back of my legs or whatever dog I happen to be walking. She had AC called on her several times this spring (no, I didn't call) by parents in the neighborhood, and risked losing the dog at one point because of the fact that she would not keep it contained on her own property (she still doesn't) and it had nipped the kids.


Why don't you just punt the dog when it comes after you? I'm all for treating animals with kindness and respect, but this kind of thing pisses me off to the point where I would have no problem inflicting damage to the dog.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I have whacked it with a stick before, Dan, but I'd really prefer that he not get close enough for me to kick. Usually, I am walking a rescue dog and am more concerned about keeping _them_ calm and under control than anything else, but if her dog gets close enough, you're damn right I will kick it if I have to. If, for no other reason than to keep the dog I have with me from getting ahold of him. I don't know why, but there's something about a 30lb bouncing ball of fluff that seems to trigger something in nearly all of the rescue dogs I've had so far... :roll:


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i have booted some of them when walking in my neighbor hood. a crazy golden used to rush us after i moved to my current house and i had to kick him once to get my message across. now he just barks from the safety of his yard. 

had i not been actively working my vendor booth in a public venue i would have loved to throw that little beast across the room. it would have cleared out my crowd though, and probably given me a big hit on the evenings sales if threw a yorkie poo fastball. it was very tempting but alas the situation warranted a calmer more collected approach. it was one of the few times i had wished i didn't have a crowd with $$ in hand right in front of my booth.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Haynie your a pussy. Wack yourself in the shin with a shovel and I will give you your man card back.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i like jeff alreadyO


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

chris haynie said:


> i have booted some of them when walking in my neighbor hood. a crazy golden used to rush us after i moved to my current house and i had to kick him once to get my message across. now he just barks from the safety of his yard.
> 
> had i not been actively working my vendor booth in a public venue i would have loved to throw that little beast across the room. it would have cleared out my crowd though, and probably given me a big hit on the evenings sales if threw a yorkie poo fastball. it was very tempting but alas the situation warranted a calmer more collected approach. it was one of the few times i had wished i didn't have a crowd with $$ in hand right in front of my booth.


 
Well, you'll like the cops around here.

http://www.vancouversun.com/Life/Ca...investigated+kicking+death/1768558/story.html


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I need to practice my kicking technique. Wish I had thought of it when that Yorkie was racing towards my dog.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

I can relate to this. 

12 years ago when my apbt was 13weeks old I was living in a town house community and had really only had the dog for a short time. Well guess what. My neighbors were a couple ladies we'll call them roomates but they wore really comfortable shoes and chains wallets and had boycut mullets. They had 2 JRT the male was/is a straight up man hater (think he had been abused by men) and hater of other dogs. To date he has biten at least 5 or 6 people in my moms neighborhood. Now this incident was early on before everyone realised the dog was nuts and the owners didn't take much responsibility for it. 

So here I am one day taking my pup out for housebreaking. I sit him down in the pine straw and he is waddling around when out the front door this JRT wiggles out of his collar or harness and makes a very aggresive b-line for my dog. So I picked up Judah in my arms and noticed this JRT leaping off the ground up to about my shoulder level to try and take a chunk out of my pup. SO I dodged him and when the JRT got pissed off and frustrated enough he started coming at me. So in but a moment of clarity I shot down with a quickness and snatched that dog by the back of the neck. Well his owner was screaming and he was about to turn around in his skin to bite the tar out of me when in another moment of clarity I spun back in a olympic discuss fashion and threw the dog about 20yards back at his owner. I figured if he wanted more this time he would get punted back.

I love animals. I'm a softy but I loathe it when people KNOW their dog is a liability to others and don't care enough about the people around them to do something about it. 



JEFF: I LAUGHED OUT LOUD about the hit your shin with a shovel comment. I re-read it to my wife when she asked but she just looked at me funny and then told my 1yr old daughter "daddy's crazy". I'll tell ya we would have gotten some miles of laughs on the jobsite with that one.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I had a clients little tea cup Yorkie piss on my ankle during the first and only class. I punted the thing into the wall and grabbed it by the scruff and shook it till snot bubbles came out. 

When the horrified owners where leaving they were calling Fluffy (his ****ing name) the dog would not leave my side. He bit both of them. I had to leave the training room so they could get their little shitter.

I have no problems giving someone a break that is running after their dog after a collar slip and I will grab the dog for them. Stand their like a pussy and do nothing and I am going to Beckham the dog at your ass.

Jason, don't worry, just realize they are women and think of my favorite line out of any movie, EVER.

It is in as good as it gets, when Jack Nickleson's character is asked how he writes women so well.

He replies " I think of a man, and I take away reason, and accountability"


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Amen. I hate asshole little dogs and their irresponsible asshole owners. There is a yorkie that lives in my neighborhood that's gotten loose and come after me and my dogs 3 or 4 times. Last time, the stupid bitch owner ran out and scooped the dog up, cuddled it, and said in a sweet voice "you can't keep doing this". Yeah, what a correction. 

Another time a little fluffy piece of shit came after me and my female that I was walking. It was circling us and frantically barking. We were right next to a busy street which it kept running into (where was an SUV when I needed it). I was trying to kick that little prick, but it kept staying just out of range. The stupid owners came running up with a bag of treats to get the damn thing to come back. No apology to me, of course. After shouting a few obscenities and making a few choice gestures as they went away, I continued on. I have Italian Mastiffs, if my dogs so much as looked at someone the wrong way, animal control would be at my house that day.

You should have punted that useless little piece of shit, called animal control before it hit the ground, and demanded they put the dog down. You should have then taken your dog to a really expensive vet to be checked out and sued the stupid bitch for taking a dog she knew was dangerous and was supposed to be quarantined into public, your inflated vet bills, and the "emotional anguish" she put you through.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

You can't get emotional anguish compensation if your dog gets bit. Don't you ever watch Judge Judy?!?


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

No, I hate that show almost as much as I hate ill behaved little dogs. It tried to bite his hand though. That might be grounds for emotional anguish and I'm sure it varies on the state. This is supposed to be about ranting, stop trying to put logic into it.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Michael Swetz said:


> . This is supposed to be about ranting, stop trying to put logic into it.


LMFAO. I hate little dogs too and the bias bullshit our dogs take.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I love some of these feisty little characters, there's a tiny tea cup yorkie who lives close by that has a go at my gsd whenever he can, first time I saw him coming I just gave him a kick and sent him back a few feet. He came right back again and dodged my foot and went in for the 'kill', I was concerned my dog was going to swallow him but he spat him straight out again, I thought it was dead, but nope it got right back up and tried again.

This wee dog is great, like so many small dogs, he's treated like a handbag it's no wonder they turn out like they do.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WTF is great about that ?? I don't get it. The dog has no manners and just because it has no survival instinct, it is great ??

I don't get it.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

This wee dog has been taught nothing, just manhandled about the place like he's a toy yet he is very sweet when I have met him on my own. I perhaps should have added that, it's nothing that a little bit of training couldn't cure.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WTF is great about that ?? I don't get it. The dog has no manners and just because it has no survival instinct, it is great ??
> 
> I don't get it.


It's great 'cos it makes me laugh, it's such a ridiculous sight to see, and deal with.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

we sort of inherited a JRT/JRT mix from my brother in law when he passed away. No one else in the family wanted him and we couldn't let him go to the pound, so we figured we'd try and incorporate him into our house. After all, he was "such a good dog" as they all told us. 

It was the ugliest few months I ever spent with a dog. He had that same mentality as the yorkie Maggie talked about. 200lbs of attitude in a 20lb body. He HATED my GSD and would attack him at every chance he got. The GSD was pretty mellow about it. He messed him up a few times though, usually he'd just chase him away, but if he was confronted face to face outside, where he could catch him, he'd chase him down and hold him to the ground with his mouth around his back, then let him up when we'd call him. The JRT would be shrieking bloody murder the entire time, yet get up for more. 

Finally, he started going after our Dane, who has no dog fight in her. She thought he was playing all the time - afterall, what dog would try to take on a 130lb dog? Finally one day she swatted at him with her giant paw and split his side open. 15 stitches and 200 some bucks later, it was time to rehome him. We REALLY tried, but he never got it and he'd have been killed by now as the big dogs patience was wearing out. 

We found him a good home- he's got 20 acres, a 16 year old boy to play ball with, and no other dogs in the house. He really was a nice little dog, but definitely wasn't good in a multi dog house like we have. 
This was about a year ago. To this day my African Gray parrot shrieks like he did when he was trying to get at the GSD or was being run off by him.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Don, you need to retrain that parrot. That is funny.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

If they're "puntable", they're trainable  Carry pepper spray and be gone, little pest!!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Best bumper sticker

JRT - Football-shaped for a reason.

:lol:


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i want one of those stickers...if you make one I'll buy it!


----------

